# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Biểu tượng wireless network connection lúc có lúc không

## thanhtuancr7

mọi người cho em hỏi là máy em lúc có lúc mất biểu tượng wireless network connection.khi có như hình dưới thì bắt wifi binh thường,đang dùng tắt máy lúc khác mở lại mất không còn biểu tượng không bắt được wifi nữa.em đã thử cài lại win 3 lần rồi,lần nào cũng bị như vậy

----------


## xuanquy.dkt

*trả lời: biểu tượng wireless network connection lúc có lúc không*

cái này bạn vào card mạng wifi enable nó lên, tìm kiếm lại wifi xem có thấy wifi không? nếu thấy mà ko connect đến thì bạn bấm connect và tích vào ô automatic connect thì lần sau nó sẽ tự động connect, còn nguyên nhân khác là do phần cứng bạn lên đem ra trung tâm bảo hành và trung tâm sửa chữa gần nhất để được kiểm tra kỹ hơn

----------


## fidd

*trả lời: biểu tượng wireless network connection lúc có lúc không*

còn một nguyên nhân nữa là bạn chưa cài đặt driver cho chức năng wifi, nhiều dòng win tự nhận wifi ( nhất là những bản win được bào chế tự động nhận driver ) nhưng thiếu driver hỗ trợ thì nó sẽ không được tối ưu hóa. thành ra wifi sẽ lúc mất lúc có.

----------

